# new orchid drawings... =)



## paphioboy (Jun 29, 2007)

hi, everybody...! juz wanted 2 post sum of my latest orchid drawings... phal bellina, coel ovalis and paph callosum.. plus some of the older drawings too, using photobucket... when i posted them last (directly in the forum), the size limitation caused the pics to look blur... so, here they are.. Enjoy!!


----------



## Marco (Jun 29, 2007)

very nice


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks, marco... a few more to come...


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool. I love the bellina!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 29, 2007)

some of the older pics... btw, can somebody tell me how to resize the pics on photobucket? it looks too big now... i clicked the resize icon but there seem to be no changes...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely job. Do you illustrate for anyone?


----------



## bwester (Jun 29, 2007)

awesome, lemme know when you start selling


----------

